# Msg for Dave RE: rear light wrong one



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Tried to PM you, uve sent the wrong light and it aslo has a scratch on the lens, see photos. As in are PM i clearly asked for drivers side.

Please can you get back to me this light was need like yesterday



















Thanks

Mikey


----------

